# ADA soil Composition



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

I just got some aquasoil at last and basically I am smelling it (smells like top rich soil), looking at it in the stereo microscope (looks like soil with small stones again).
I think I know how to make the tiny balls (probably they use some sort of mixer similar to cement mixer without the paddles) and some sand grains to act as the center of the granules ( this technique is successfully used to make clay balls in the fukuoka natural farming method). Only thing I miss is the binding compound to make the soil hold while under water (I am pretty sure there is no firing process in the construction of Aquasoil).
Concerning the composition I got this info from some post in AquaticQuotient: 
ADA soil is actually soil that was harvested from the paddy fields of japan. ADA then processed it to make it suitable for aquarium usage. I think this sound as a very credible composition, maybe they add some boosting ferts. Anyone to add any more info on decrypting this soils composition?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Freemann said:


> I just got some aquasoil at last and basically I am smelling it (smells like top rich soil), looking at it in the stereo microscope (looks like soil with small stones again).
> I think I know how to make the tiny balls (probably they use some sort of mixer similar to cement mixer without the paddles) and some sand grains to act as the center of the granules ( this technique is successfully used to make clay balls in the fukuoka natural farming method). Only thing I miss is the binding compound to make the soil hold while under water (I am pretty sure there is no firing process in the construction of Aquasoil).
> Concerning the composition I got this info from some post in AquaticQuotient:
> ADA soil is actually soil that was harvested from the paddy fields of japan. ADA then processed it to make it suitable for aquarium usage. I think this sound as a very credible composition, maybe they add some boosting ferts. Anyone to add any more info on decrypting this soils composition?


I wouldn't be surprised if they infused it somehow with Leonardite(humic acids) to further enhance nutrient uptake by plants.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Sometimes I wish I still had access to equipment. I miss my phase contrast scopes


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

look into biosolid pellet fertilizer availability in your area.

http://www.biosolids.org/


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Not to sure if it's true or not but I have read that ADA actually do fire their aquasoils.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

> Not to sure if it's true or not but I have read that ADA actually do fire their aquasoils.


Well if it was fired in high enough temperature it would turn into fired clay if it was clay (I don't even think this soil has enough clay in it), the low temperature won't do anything to bond it but maybe dry it faster.
This is bonded soil somehow.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

It's in Tom Barr's latest Newsletter on the BR.


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

it says on the bag that they bake it to make it the way it is


----------

